# How many charging cycles will the Eleaf IPower 80w TC 5000 Mah box mod give me?



## Waine (25/9/16)

Has anyone got one of these? What are your thoughts? Most of the Vaping Youtube clips and write ups give this unit a positive review. However, with my research I could not find the answer to this question: How many times can one charge it (i.e. cycles) before it won't work anymore? I am guessing about 500 cycles. That is about 1.3 years assuming you charge it once a day. Is that about right?

Also, say the battery gets tired and conks in, can I vape it with a USB charger plugged in?

I am thinking of getting one to keep in my office draw as a little back up. I am not big into temperature control and many features when it comes to mods. The price seems right for what you get.

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Raindance (25/9/16)

From the writeup it seems to contain two 2500 18650 batts. If they die and you feel the need, they can be replaced with regular batts rather easily. Otherwise the mod does seem fine. Vaping on a charger depends on the charger and how the chip manages whatever the charger delivers. There may be some safety issues if those internal batts become unstable as well.

Placement of the USB port may make charge and vape a bit difficult as well. I would go for the screwdriver and solder option to extend its life... or go for another eVic mini...


----------



## blujeenz (25/9/16)

Waine said:


> Also, say the battery gets tired and conks in, can I vape it with a USB charger plugged in?


No, most usb charge ports deliver 5V dc @ 500ma, no way you're gonna vape on that.
If the battery has conked it will probably give a low batt msg.


----------



## RichJB (25/9/16)

I would assume the internal battery can only take as many recharge cycles as a regular 18650. Most 18650s seem to be rated for around 300 recharge cycles, I think you'd be lucky to get 500 from it.

I'm not sure I'd ever get one. For around the same price, you can get a Pico or Aster and an 18650. You'll get much the same wattage (75 v 80), the iPower will give you more battery life, but you're screwed if the iPower packs up. If the Pico/Aster breaks, you can use the battery in something else. If the battery dies, you can still use the Pico/Aster and just buy a new battery. GrimmGreen's iPower went into lock mode so he can't adjust anything. The mod is almost useless and there's nothing he can do with it. He can't even take the battery out and use it in something else. 

On the other hand, we have to wonder how long the Pico and Aster will last. If the chip/screen/buttons/510/battery contacts on these mods packs up at around the same time as the iPower's internal battery does, you're better off with the iPower. So you pays yer dosh and you takes yer chances, I guess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/16)

The iPower 80W uses an internal Lipo pack, I have no idea if a replacement can be bought if the supplied one fails. 

Mine lasts me 3-4 days so I'm fairly certain that I will get bored of the device and sell it long before the reaper knocks on its door. It's a really well made mod, and surprisingly light for what it provides.

Here is one of the very first generation iSticks, it is still in operation as an only mod today with its original battery and it's owner is somewhat careless with it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (25/9/16)

Points taken....Can someone please tell me what is the biggest size atty the Pico mini 75W will take? Can it take a 25mm? I know my Pico Mega 80W can only take a 22mm due to the big 26650 battery cover.


----------



## Silver (25/9/16)

Hi @Waine

I am also interested in getting the iPower80

My internal battery mods have performed very well so far




On the left is the 'mighty' istick50 and on the right the istick20. Probably got them both around 2 years ago and they have been in daily use. Not exclusive use but I use them every day. At VapeCon the istick50 was my all day carry! It is very reliable and i like its form factor.

I don't charge them every day. Probably every few days because I don't use them exclusively but they have never failed nor have their battery lives reduced - at least not that I can notice.

If you are going to get an internal battery device as a backup and keep it in a drawer I doubt the battery lifespan will be an issue at all.

That said the only problem with internal battery devices as a main device is you need two of them because when one is charging you can use the other

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/16)

Waine said:


> Points taken....Can someone please tell me what is the biggest size atty the Pico mini 75W will take? Can it take a 25mm? I know my Pico Mega 80W can only take a 22mm due to the big 26650 battery cover.


23mm will be the max on both the Pico and the Pico Mega


----------



## Waine (27/9/16)

@BumbleBee thanks for that. That limitation is the only thing that stops me from getting a second one. I am more into 25mm RDA's and RBA's now. 

@Silver That is encouraging to hear that your internal battery mods have lasted to long. I guess for R700, the I Power 80 does not owe one much if one can squeeze 2 years out of it.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (29/9/16)

Just when I wanted to get the I power 80 from Sir Vape tomorrow -- sold out! That sucks so bad when that happens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

